# Rail insulators



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a small N scale layout that I want to cut into 4 blocks, it is currently wired with just one set of jumper wires and one power pack but the goal is to have two power packs and 4 blocks and be able to use either power pack on any of the 4 blocks. The layout is already glued down, ballasted and in operation and I hate to tear it up to install insulated rail joiners
so....yea I know perfect planning...yep in to big of a hurry to get playin..
Anyway is there an easier way to cut and insulate the rails with out tearing up and redoing
the layout? Thanks in advance for your help.

Airshot


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Cut the rail with a razor saw and fill the gap with plastic and trim flush on the top and sides.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

JerryH said:


> Cut the rail with a razor saw and fill the gap with plastic and trim flush on the top and sides.



But be careful to NOT cut the plastic ties and make the cut 3 or 4
ties from the end of a piece of track so that the short 
rail is held firmly to the ties.

Is there a piece of track between your two turnouts
connecting the two ovals? If so, cut in the middle
of that. If not, you'll have to cut the rail on one
of the turnouts. Look carefully at how they are
attached to the ties so that the rail stay attached.

Don


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes I have been looking very carefully at where I am going to do the cutting. I am thinking of using my dremel tool with a rotory cutting blade as that will be the least abuse to the rails while cutting. Since this common rail thing appears to be working, only one rail will have to be cut.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The Dremel cutting wheel is just right for the rail gap. Hope you
have steadier hands than I do. It's so easy to cut thru the plastic
tie base and you don't want that.

Don


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Hands are now where near as steady as they used to be, but that is a tool I use most every day at work so I still manage it reasonably well. Most of my cutting will be done at a joint and most of the joints are soldered, glad I am only cutting on one side.


----------

